# "deer-head" chihuahuas



## peanutlover

ok first off i will start out by saying i know there is only 2 types of chihuahuas recognized by the akc smooth-coat, and long haired. but there are nicknames for other types. like apple-head, deerhead, teacup. and teacup might not be recognized but it happens supposably by breeding the runts of the litter, sometimes for generations. anyways, i know that is a hot debate, but im trying to find out about the diff between the apple-head and the deer-head looking chis. i think peanut must have the deerhead, but its not as long as some of the noises i have seen, and he doesnt really have that long of legs, but he has the sleeker, more muscular, less stocky kind of build, and runs kind of like a deer, with his butt wagging and all. i got him from a pet store (i know im gonna hear crap about that, but i wasnt planning on getting a dog, and i just went in to look, and fell inlove with him. now that i have done research and know more, i know that u should go to a breeder, or the humane society, and never believe pet stores, when they say they buy from local breeders. and trust me i will never go to a pet store again. if i got another dog id prob get an adult rescue anyways.) well anyways, the store said he would be no bigger then 4 pounds full grown. which was believable because when i got him he was 1.5 pounds. and he was 8 weeks old. he is now about 15 weeks, and is 3.8. which i dont mind at all. i love him no matter how big he gets, and i think as long as he isnt overweight, the bigger the healthier he is. so my question is do any of you have a chi that had the deerlooking type of head, and is their body size related to this? how big are they, and do they have the same personalities as the apple head? i would assume so, since they are all chis, but i have heard the personalities are a little diff between the apple head (the standard chi) , and deerhead (the ones that dont match breed spec.) and between long and short haired. i just wanted to hear stories and see pics. ill put one up of peanut as well, and you can tell me what you think. everywhere i go people tell me he doesnt look like a chi. but maybe thats just cause his ears arent up yet. how big do u think he will get. im guessing prob around 6 or 7 pounds now. either way doesnt matter, as long as he is healthy. he is so adorable either way. even though he isnt the standard. -he also came with papers. so im pretty sure that he is pure, unless the papers are fake. thanks in advance for all ur input
this picture is about a month old, so he still has a lot of his baby fat, he looks more muscular now, doesnt really have that tummy. i just couldnt get a more recent pic down to the size it has to be to post on here


more pics are posted under pics with the title rocky and peanut


----------



## stefanie_farrell

Hi,
Apple-head isnt a knickname like the deerhead is. Apple really is used by the AKC AND UKKC to described the dome skull. 
Like you said apple is the standard... (so it is real) and therefore any other words are not real in the chi standard and quite frankily theres no such thing as a deer chihuahua, teacup ect...

As for temprement I dont beleive the actual look of the dog would effect the temperment. I think it depends on how you bring them up ect...

Your baby is very cute.  Doesnt look to the standard but doesnt look as described as "deer"- though. Chi crosses usually have a "deer" look to them- is your baby puirebred? :wave: 
luv stef and romeo x xx x x


----------



## peanutlover

supposably, and according to the papers. and he is pretty small to be mixed with most things.


----------



## ~Jessie~

This is Rylie, she is my apple head puppy. She has a big forehead, and her nose is shorter than the length of her head. She is a good example of an apple head.


----------



## goldie

Tico has a similar body, and he was about 3.5lbs at 15 weeks. He's going to be 8months later this week, and is about 8.5lbs now and pretty lean for his frame. 
He's much more 'burly' than alot of other chihuahuas I see. He's no taller than my neighbor's 4 & 6 lb chis (which to me look more like minpin) - so does not have the long legs either. 
Obviously, because of his size, he's not standard - and IMO his head is 3/4 apple 1/4 deer. 

Here he is now at 8months & 8.5lbs









and at 15 weeks & 3.5lbs


----------



## peanutlover

well i know his head isnt really apple.. but his nose isnt that long either.. just kind of rounder. he has the big chi ears..and they stand up sometimes but not all the time yet (i think they are just to big. lol) 
one of my friends told me she thought that maybe one of the parents was an apple-head and one a deer-head, so he kinda got a mix. does that make sense? is it possible? or just one of his relatives is deer, and a little came out in him. im pretty sure he is pure, because the vet knew right away he was a chi, and everyone in the office, and he has all the same personality traits and stuff that you all describe in ur dogs.. plus i have looked at other types of dogs, and there is nothing he resembles that is small enough for him to be mixed with it.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Fudge has a nice apple head. Here is a pic.


----------



## peanutlover

his frame looks a lot more like the top pic goldie. he is pretty solid. like i said in another post i saw a 5 pound chi that was about 5 times peanuts size, and then a min pin today that was 3.5 that looked a lot smaller. my friend has a long haired chi that is a little older then peanut, and they look like they weigh pretty close, but when u pick peanut up he feels like a brick compared to her chi, who feels like a feather. they are only like .3 pounds diff though. so who knows.. i guess he is gonna be a big boy


----------



## ~Jessie~

I took some profile-ish pics of Rylie... while she was eating a cookie and Madison was picking on her.


----------



## peanutlover

there are more pics of him here
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=229812&highlight=rocky+peanut#229812


----------



## ~Jessie~

Peanut has a deerhead, I would say, after seeing those pics


----------



## goldie

peanutlover said:


> i saw a 5 pound chi that was about 5 times peanuts size...


I've come across alot of people, either at PetSmart (Tico's main social function) or the small dog park, who say their small dog is "x"lbs, and I wonder if they've weighted them lately! 
The owner of a large chi/terrier who was as stocky as Tico, but a couple inches taller and longer told me he weighed 7 pounds. I would have guessed 10-12 pounds easily!


----------



## peanutlover

i saw them at the vet = ) they got weighed right before us, so they werent lying..


----------



## Kristin

I don't think it's fair to say that "deer-heads" are not chihuahuas or that they must be mixes. Both of mine are purebred (Boss is AKC registerable) and neither one is an "apple-dome". So, to say that they're not chihuahuas just cause they're not apple-dome is just wrong. I'm sorry, but I had to say something.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I agree. Madison has a deer shaped head, and he is a purebred chihuahua. Madison's mom had an apple head, and his dad had a "dapple" head. He doesn't have a complete deer head (more of a dome skull with a longer nose) but he is a deer head none the less. 

Rylie is an apple head, but both her and Madison are chihuahuas.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here is my Maddie; he has a 'deer' shaped head, and is right around 4.5-5lbs.


----------



## peanutlover

i never said they werent chihuahuas. they are all chis. they just have different looks. the people that think that the only good kind of chis are the ones that are up to akc stardards are only interested in breeding, and snobbery. i don t think the person that posted above meant that they werent chis they just meant they werent the akc standard. which is fine with me. peanut is a heck of a lot cuter then a lot of the show winners, and perfectly standard chis i have seen. and so are your puppies. everyone has different tastes. i liked peanuts face, and the deer look more then the apple look. its a preferance. a lot of the chis on this site have some kind of varience from the akc stardards. some deer-shaped faces, some ears dont stand, some the measurements are exactly right, some are to big, some are 2 small. - some people say it comes from bad breeding (i dont agree, peanut was a pet store puppy so his breeding might not be perfect, but he isnt a show dog. he is a loving cuddling pet. - he has also learned tricks faster, was potty trained faster, and likes other people, and dogs, more then a lot of the "perfectly bred chis" that i have seen. ) i heard the deer look was what they originally looked like back in the days of the aztecs, and sometimes it comes out in puppies, or their parents were deers. its all about preferance, and which way you prefer. it doesnt mean its not a chi, because its not in the standards. you dont know how many people have come up to me and have asked what peanut is, and i say a chi, and they are like really he is so cute, chis are normally so ugly. 
i dont agree with that, but like i said its all about preference. some people dont think the apple is cute, some dont think the deer is cute. and then there are people like me that think they are all cute and deserve love


----------



## peanutlover

hes adorable.. do you remember how big he was at about 3 or 4 months


----------



## ~Jessie~

My Maddie? He hasn't grown since he was about 5 months, actually. He keeps going from 4.5 to 5 lbs, he was closer to 5 lbs when we got him neutered last month. He was probably at 3.5/4ish lbs at 4 months I'm guessing. At 8 weeks he was 2.2 lbs if that helps


----------



## peanutlover

peanuts grown way faster then any chi i know.. 1.5 at 8 weeks. 2.6 3 weeks later, then a little over 3 weeks after that - the fri that just passed he was 3.8


----------



## ~Jessie~

He might slow down soon, though. That is fast weight gain though. As long as he's healthy then it's fine. I can't believe Madison has stayed around the same weight for this long.


----------



## peanutlover

the vet said chis normally stop or at least slow down at around 5-6 months.. and he said peanut was growing beautifully. so its all good. he might be a 50 pound dog if he keeps this up. lol jk


----------



## ~Jessie~

Well, he's very cute. There's nothing wrong with a bigger chihuahua either. What are you feeding him? lol.


----------



## peanutlover

wellness.. and he doesnt even eat the recommended amount for his size. he never finishes it. he eats like close to 2/3 a cup a day.. the bag recommends 3-5 pounder should eat about 1 to 1.5 of a cup a day


----------



## goldie

1 -1.5 cups a day sounds like a lot to me.
I have fed Tico between 1/2 - 3/4 cups a day (over three times a day) both as a puppy and now. 
For a 3month puppy, I would say put out the amount you know he will eat for each meal. For Tico, it was about 3/4 of the 1/4 cup scoop (3/16 cup).


----------



## peanutlover

i put out 1/3 in the morning, and there is still some leftover from the day before, and then 1/3 in the evening.. and he doesnt ever finish any of it. he just picks at it all day. until the last week he wasnt even eating a 1/3 a day
he is excersised a lot though. he runs through the house a lot during the day, and i try to take him on a walk everyday if i can, and he goes on a long walk about 2 times a week, or he plays with his friend at the park, normally 1-3 times a week


----------



## ~Jessie~

Madison eats about 2/3 (1/3 twice a day) of a cup of food a day of Nutro. Wellness is a good food also. Just making sure that you weren't feeding Kibbles and Bits. lol.


----------



## peanutlover

heck no = )


----------



## iluvmyvikin

gosh after seeing his photo i can see why u bought him at the pet store!! he is just the cutest little fella!!!!!

my baby Freia is already at 7.9 pounds :shock: i don't know why in the heck she's growing so fast, but we knew ahead of time she'd be big.. Beenie is about 12 pounds and i just prefer the bigger ones


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Wow. I thought Tito was an apple head, but I wasn't sure. Anyone know? Here's a couple pics.


----------



## Lori

I just wanted to deposit my 2 cents here, if no one minds. When anyone here even politely says that a deer head is not a true chi, it kind of hurts my feelings and makes me feel like I am not totally welcome here because my dog is not "pure" enough. Makes me feel like a second-class citizen, ya know? I know that there are reasons people say this and no one is trying to be mean, but I am just being honest about how it makes me feel when I read it. I know about AKC standards and all of that. My dog is purebred, and I have done lots of research on chi's and some of the most primitive pics of chi's are the deer-head looking variety. 

So all I wanted to say was...it might make someone feel bad if you suggest that their dog is not quite chi-enough. I hope this post doesn't cause anyone else to feel bad either!!  I just wanted to express my feelings. Thanks!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I agree. I have one of each; Maddie's a deer head, and Rylie's an apple, and I love them both the same. They are both chihuahuas, none the less. Don't let anyone make you feel as if your chi is any less of a purebreed dog because it is not AKC standard. Chis come in all shapes and sizes, as do people.


----------



## sjc

The main thing we must all remember, it does not matter what they look like Deerhead or Applehead or in between. They are all special.  I will say one thing...the longer the nose the less likely they will have the problems with "reverse sneezing". My two "Appleheads" have such short noses they have terriblel attacks of reverse sneezing. My little Deerhead has never once had a problem.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com

here is a picture of my two Appleheads... :wink:


----------



## sjc

Here is my little longhaired Brindle Teddy Bear..... :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

cute doggy !! i have one male deer - type and 2 apple-type girls

i just wanted to say that the bigger NOT means the healthier as you wrote :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## peanutnpepper

One of mine is a deer head too! I had just asked a question about him on here the other day. He has an extremely long nose, which was why I had asked everyone on here about him. LOL! I agree with most people though, it really does not matter if he fits the breed standard because mine does not and he is SO sweet and has such an Awesome personality! 
Check him out: http://www.dogster.com/?216697


----------



## peanutlover

i just wanted to say that the bigger NOT means the healthier as you wrote 


in reply to this, i stated as long as the chi was not overweight then the bigger ones tended to be healthier which is a fact. the chis under 2-3 pounds have a lot more health problems then the 5 pound ones. i think you were disagreeing with me but it wasnt clear what u were trying to say


----------



## harleysmama

Here is my little deer-head baby, Harley. I just love him to pieces.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

ooh whats mine then???? deerfaced or apple faced????



























_________________


----------



## ~Jessie~

Do you have a profile pic of Minnie? I can't tell from those pics.


----------



## *Tiffany*

heres a pic of peanut and one of rocky! 










[/img]









hi ash :wave:


----------



## kipbug

I've always wondered what my little weazle is  It doesn't matter to me if he's apple or deer headed  He's too cute (whatever he is) What does everyone think? Is he an apple head or deer head? This picture is one of the closest things to a profile that I have of him


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

Our Dolly is definitely a deerhead...when I asked my mother-in-law what she looked like, she said, 'She looks like a baby deer". When I saw her, I wanted to name her Bambi or Fawn (but since she is my 9 year old's dog...and my granddog, I had to live with HER pick of "Dolly")...and none of us had a clue about the applehead/deerhead thing. We were total chihuahua neophytes. Some day I'll figure out how to get a picture posted of Dolly. So cute. I think they are ALL cute.


----------



## *Tiffany*

wow weazle kinda looks like my rocky... :wave:


----------



## stefania

I guess Chico is a "deerhead"..long legs,slim body...not the so called "standard"...think i care!?....nope ,Chico is the most wonderful dog to me  My own personal preference...hmmm i rather not say  :wave:


----------



## my3angels

Tequila is a deer-head...definately. I can never tell with Ginger....a mix of both I guess. Kylie has a "mix" head..lol since she is a chi mix.


----------



## peanutlover

hey tiff
tiny, i think he is def deer. he is adorable. but he has that thin lean body, and long legs. compared to his small body. 
ps- rocky is my second fav chi ever.. (right behind peanut)
kipbug, he looks to be a little of both in the face at least.. his nose is more round -like the dear, but its not long. 
aww fawn is a cute name.. i should have thought of that for peanut. oh well.. peanut picked his own name anyways. lol


----------



## *Tiffany*

peanutlover said:


> hey tiff
> tiny, i think he is def deer. he is adorable. but he has that thin lean body, and long legs. compared to his small body.
> ps- rocky is my second fav chi ever.. (right behind peanut)
> kipbug, he looks to be a little of both in the face at least.. his nose is more round -like the dear, but its not long.
> aww fawn is a cute name.. i should have thought of that for peanut. oh well.. peanut picked his own name anyways. lol


awww thanks and peanut is my fav chi too besides my rocky of course lol :wave:


----------



## kipbug

Weazle does look like rocky  I've noticed a few other tricolors that he looks like. Romeo is the other one that comes to mind  Hmm... Mixture of both... I guess that makes him a "dapple head" lol. since I'm not sure I think if anyone asks me I'll just tell them he's a "Chi head"


----------



## *Tiffany*

yeah pedro is another tri colored that looks similar.. theyre all so cute!


----------



## Myra_Johnny

Here is a picture of my baby Dee Dee she has a beautiful applehead (but I am her mommy so she is beautiful to me lol)

















Here is one of Diamond she also has a nice applehead


----------



## Kari

Dee Dee and Diamond are both stunning with perfect apple heads!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

:shock: gorgeous !!!


----------



## peanutnpepper

SO cute!


----------



## TK

I am still confused about the differences with Chi's. Does Viper look like a normal Chi, or is his head not round enough? I know he wont get too big, he barely weighs 3 pounds at 17 weeks







. Any comments will be appreciated!


----------



## goldie

TK - Viper's head (especially eyes & ears) looks alot like Tico's 

Tico has a fairly round head, but a slightly longer & wider muzzle than the typical appledome.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

viper is a bit to the deer site , but absolutely gorgeous  

kisses nat


----------



## my3angels

Viper is very stunning! I love his ears and his color.

I would agree he is more deer-head. Reminds me a little of Ginger


----------



## TK

Thanks everyone! He may not be A typical... but I love him all the same!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

My baby Chico has an apple dome but has the deer type body...he has these long stilt like legs (which I have to admit is one of my favorite features about him). He is not the standard at all but is one of the best pets I have ever had. 

Here is a pic of my baby Chico, not AKC standard just my little bubby.












Here is a picture of Nikolai who is a AKC standard and our newest baby.


----------



## TK

Awww Stephanie.... your babies are so cute!!! I want another one but my Husband said that we have enough animals.  I guess I cant complain too much cause he didnt want Viper at all and then ended up getting him for my birthday.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

TK said:


> Awww Stephanie.... your babies are so cute!!! I want another one but my Husband said that we have enough animals.  I guess I cant complain too much cause he didnt want Viper at all and then ended up getting him for my birthday.



Thank you so much...they are great!
Yeah I had to kiss up big time to get Nikolai but it was so worth it. I'm so glad the you have Vipor...it is my belief that everyone should have at least one Chi in their life.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here's another Rylie pic; she has a cute little apple head.


----------



## Zeal

HE is cute and his head is not totally deer either. My Raven has the perfect apple head. The others are appleish too but not as prominent as hers. You can see her in my siggy. Deer head usually refers to the chihuahuas with a slender head, very long ears, long noses and smaller eyes.


----------



## Vala

:wink: I think nowadays there's a lot of "dapples" neither here or there... :wink: all of them adorable!


----------



## peanutnpepper

What would peanut be? Hopefully this works...if not check out http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=196354&j=t


----------



## Zeal

Peanut is an applehead! She is very cute.


----------



## peanutnpepper

LOL Thanks! He is so sweet too. Peanut is a boy though


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

yep 100 percent apple  and 100 percent cute

kisses nat


----------



## 2pups622

goldie said:


> TK - Viper's head (especially eyes & ears) looks alot like Tico's
> 
> Tico has a fairly round head, but a slightly longer & wider muzzle than the typical appledome.


austins nose is the same as ticos i guess austin would be a deerhead then


----------



## ~Jessie~

Yup, Peanut is an applehead. Austin has a deerhead.


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin

I think my Jaimin is has an apple-head .. But his nose is just a little bit too long,I think?
:roll:

I really love apple-heads!

Both Jaimin as Eros are purebreads


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin

Here's a picture of Eros, but I think it's to early to see if he'll be a apple-head..
He's 6 weeks
It certainly looks like he has an apple head :roll: 
(He's the one with the black mask)


----------



## Pixsie

Here are my 2 babies, both appleheads My first Chi was a deerhead though. Here are there pictures Buster and Nikki


----------



## usmcjess

Yoda's big apple head lol


----------



## peanutlover

jaiman looks deer to me. i could be wrong but his nose looks a lot like peanuts, and its not apple


----------



## Savaaha

Heres Sunnys profile.. no question on what type he is.


----------



## little_angel

I'm not 100% sure what Ruca is... she has some apple-head qualities and some deer. Sort of depends on what angle you look at her... here's a couple, what do you guys think?


----------



## littleweed

Yoda is TOO CUTE!!!!! What a face!!!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose

*strummer*

:hello1:did u get the name strummer from joe strummer of the clash?if yes,i LOVE the clash.when i was 15yr i used 2 hang out at all the nyc clubs(29yrs ago)n hung out w/joe.hes really down 2 earth.:coolwink:i have 2 appleheads-bailey;8wk blue male rescue n seven;yr old male blue merle.1 deerhead-angel;year old female choc n white.my new baby-no name yet-4wk old female red merle w/white mask.names?baby started out as a blue merle but now her red is starting 2 come out(this happened w/all 4 merles in the litter).


----------



## flippedstars

~Jessie~ said:


> This is Rylie, she is my apple head puppy. She has a big forehead, and her nose is shorter than the length of her head. She is a good example of an apple head.


I would call her more deer headed. Here are some pictures of a true apple headed show pup I have...





























The muzzle meeting the head needs to make a 90 degree angle/stop in order for them to truly be an "apple head".


----------



## wild.irish.rose

*apple heads*

:hello1:i can definitely c the difference-espiecially since u pointed out the 90% angle.just out of curiosity-does she ever have breathing problems?my seven is an applehead n he has problems sometimes.not overly severe but once in a while.


----------



## CHITheresa

Is Amberleah Apple or Deer head, I always thought she was deer but know i an confused..


----------



## Blondie87

Amberleah is definitely is a deer head.

Both my girls are deer heads...


----------



## jesuschick

My little apples. Hope's is even more pronounced than Ruby's.


----------



## CHITheresa

Thank you, That's what I thought...


----------



## CHITheresa

Blondie87 said:


> Amberleah is definitely is a deer head.
> 
> 
> OK cool that what I thought...


----------



## flippedstars

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:i can definitely c the difference-espiecially since u pointed out the 90% angle.just out of curiosity-does she ever have breathing problems?my seven is an applehead n he has problems sometimes.not overly severe but once in a while.



No, oddly enough our only two that do the reverse sneeze bit are the two deer heads we have...Leah/Bryco both have apple heads and very short muzzles and neither have ever had breathing problems. TBH I think it just varies by the dog?


----------



## flippedstars

It also is in the actual "width" of the skull, dogs with an apple head, will look round/ball like from the top, looking down, whereas a deer head will be more of an oval shape. Even if there is doming, if the head doesn't have the appropriate width, it will look more deer-like.

Correct skulls will widen as a dog ages, whereas incorrect skulls often lose doming as they age. There is a way to tell what a skull will do but I have NO idea how to explain it in words, nor is it capturable in pictures...but you can feel it on their skulls when you touch them. 

Bryco is a finished AKC champion, and has a correct apple head...





































But the big thing really is that "sharp" 90 degree stop, and then the head width and overall roundness when viewed from the top, complete with a domed skull.


----------



## Blondie87

Kristi you can use Bella as an example. She almost has a 90 degree angle of a stop, it's not sloped like Izzie's, but she is still a deer head.


----------



## flippedstars

Even though she has the stop (Bella) she doesn't have enough of a dome, or skull width to be considered apple headed. 

Honestly it doesn't matter what a dog is, I don't find that one or the other has benefits, other than one being correct and to the AKC standard (which, by the way, AKC doesn't write, the chihuahua breed parent club writes it...AKC has nothing to do with it).

A chi can also have a deer-type body but have an apple shaped head.

There needs to be an actual L going on, to indicate a correct amount of doming and stop, too.


----------



## Blondie87

flippedstars said:


> Even though she has the stop (Bella) she doesn't have enough of a dome, or skull width to be considered apple headed.


Yeah, I know. I just saw you trying to explain that, so I thought you could use Bella as an example of that. She has the stop, but not the height or width to be an apple head. 

And BTW I love that orange background in Bryco's pics..


----------



## flippedstars

Blondie87 said:


> And BTW I love that orange background in Bryco's pics..


Its a wall in our house...yuck! lol


----------



## Blondie87

flippedstars said:


> Its a wall in our house...yuck! lol


I like it!! lol


----------



## vicsta55

*Congratulations Ch.Bryco!*


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

flippedstars said:


> I would call her more deer headed. Here are some pictures of a true apple headed show pup I have...
> 
> The muzzle meeting the head needs to make a 90 degree angle/stop in order for them to truly be an "apple head".


I definitely disagree. Rylie has an apple head.


Pretty Rylie by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


20100627_0018 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


Rylie by InLimbo87, on Flickr


----------



## tonya_bella

could you tell me what you think bell is please
View attachment 5866


----------



## svdreamer

Lexxi has an apple domed head, but her stop is more 100-105 degrees than 90 and her snout is too long, undershot with a snaggle tooth and she weighs 8 pounds, so she really only got the head shape right. Reggie has an apple head with a short snout, but his stop is about 100 degrees. The rest are way off standaed.


----------



## christina

I think that Piper is pretty close to being apple-head... which is funny because I definitely prefer the "deer-head" type. If her nose were any shorter or her stop any more pronounced I wouldn't have liked her looks as much as I do. 

These are as close to profile shots as I could get. She likes to look at me too much. 



















The second one makes her look kinda deer-head. I'll have to get a better profile shot one of these days.


----------



## flippedstars

christina said:


> I think that Piper is pretty close to being apple-head... which is funny because I definitely prefer the "deer-head" type. If her nose were any shorter or her stop any more pronounced I wouldn't have liked her looks as much as I do.
> 
> These are as close to profile shots as I could get. She likes to look at me too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one makes her look kinda deer-head. I'll have to get a better profile shot one of these days.


Her head will flatten a bit as she gets older and muzzle will get longer so she will have more of that deer like look you like


----------



## flippedstars

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I definitely disagree. Rylie has an apple head.
> 
> 
> Pretty Rylie by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20100627_0018 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rylie by InLimbo87, on Flickr


She does look totally different as an adult and yep an apple head!! In her puppy pics I didn't see it as much but its def undeniable as an adult


----------



## christina

flippedstars said:


> Her head will flatten a bit as she gets older and muzzle will get longer so she will have more of that deer like look you like


Yippee! You just made my day! 

As a side note, that makes me feel really bad because I'm typically all about supporting breed standard... I just can't help myself.


----------



## flippedstars

christina said:


> Yippee! You just made my day!
> 
> As a side note, that makes me feel really bad because I'm typically all about supporting breed standard... I just can't help myself.


Lol the "deer-type" head was more common 30-40 years ago...not true deer type but muzzles were longer and heads weren't as domed. But, the standard has always called for a well-domed skull, just the visual definition of it has developed over the years.


----------



## christina

flippedstars said:


> Lol the "deer-type" head was more common 30-40 years ago...not true deer type but muzzles were longer and heads weren't as domed. But, the standard has always called for a well-domed skull, just the visual definition of it has developed over the years.


In that case I'll try not to feel quite as bad. I suppose it's like dobermans... I prefer original type dobermans that have more substance, are shorter, and don't have chests like basketballs which seems to be what a lot of dobe breeders are going for. More the European standard than the NA standard. 

Do you ever feel that the chi's have become "over-exaggereated" like that?


----------



## Charlotte~

Daisy is an apple head isnt she? After seeing some on here, she looks kind of apple but sort of not, haha. 








Thanks.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

flippedstars said:


> She does look totally different as an adult and yep an apple head!! In her puppy pics I didn't see it as much but its def undeniable as an adult


I think the puppy pictures in the beginning of the thread were taken at bad angles. There are some others in here as well which shows her big ol' dome :coolwink:

As for the rest of my chis, Tucker and Emma both have apple heads as well. Chloe has a 90 degree angle, but her head isn't nearly as domed.


----------



## Blondie87

Charlotte~ said:


> Daisy is an apple head isnt she? After seeing some on here, she looks kind of apple but sort of not, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I think she is a deer head. She has a domed head, but I don't see the 90 degree angle. It kind of just slopes down, rather than a stop. But it's a weird angle too..


----------



## Brodysmom

I think there are many chi's which are in betweeners. They don't quite have a domed apple head with a 90 degree stop. But they don't have the slope and thinner/flatter head of the deer head. Some have longer muzzles which contribute to the deer head look, but may actually have a more correct dome.


----------

